# ACHTUN!NG | 20x9 Hartmann QS-10s on All-Road



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It's not very often that Bill's All-Road is clean... And since it showed up today without much dirt on it, I had to take it out for a quick shoot. 
The Hartmann QS-10 is a replica of one of the Audi Q7 wheels and is available in bolt patterns to fit both Audis and Porsches. Pictured below is the 20x9, 5x112 version with a 40mm offset mated with 25mm front and rear H&R spacers to fit the All-Road. Current tire size is 275/30-20 but Bill intends to go down to a 255/30 since it rubs slightly on sharp turns. On to the pictures...
















































































Visit http://www.achtuning.com or contact us directly if you have any questions about the Hartmann QS-10 wheel.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 20x9 Hartmann QS-10s on All-Road ([email protected]!NG)*

i think those look great! 
for some reason they look HUGE compared to mine. weird.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 20x9 Hartmann QS-10s on All-Road (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I agree, they look great, but for some reason they look like 24's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | 20x9 Hartmann QS-10s on All-Road (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_for some reason they look HUGE compared to mine. weird.

Yeah a lipped wheel doesn't always look as big as a "full-faced" one.


----------

